# Arnis/Kali/Escrima classes in So. California?



## baronv (Mar 8, 2003)

I live in the So. Los Angeles/Orange County border near Anaheim and have been studying martial arts, mainly kunf fu, kenpo, and jiu-jitsu for the past few years. Right now I've been interested in studying Escrima/Arnis but can't seem to find a studio or classes in my area. If any of you know of classes or studios that teach it in the So. Cal region, I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

Look here:
http://www.pekiti-tirsia.org:8080/FMA/Instructors/index.html


----------



## baronv (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------

